
$2M Off-The-Grid Internet Challenge - known
https://wirelesschallenge.mozilla.org/
======
knolan
This a hugely important topic that also extends to everyday access in very
rural areas. It makes no money so isn't of interest at a corporate level.

We made an initial exploration of a concept revolving around, excuse the pun,
the idea of an orbiting fixed wing drone tethered to a ground based car
battery. Ideally you could take advantage of some dynamic soaring to reduce
energy consumption. The wireless solution would be a simple peer to peer
network or such drones running unlicensed spectrum.

------
oddsinfinity
I believe something like the Outernet project could be a potential solution.
Of course, it would be a limited to one-way communication but considering
feasibility, it would be a huge improvement over a medium like HAM radio,
which was proven to be effective during disasters

